# Supermicro X9DR3-F and SAS



## javon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here in forum so greetings for all.

I got this Supermicro server built on the X9DR3-F motherboard with Intel C606 chipset. There are 2 SAS disks connected through SCU and 1 SSD connected on SATA port.
I tried to install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE but OS cannot see SAS disks. SSD disk is available but only if it is connected on SATA port. If I reconnect it on SCU, it gets unavailable as well.
Does anyone here have similar (or the same) experience?
Are there any special drivers which needs to be applied? I tried to search as usually but with no success.
Important note: It works with FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 but as it will be production machine I am quite scared to run it on RC version.

Thank you very much for any hint or advice.

Jan


----------



## User23 (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/OS/C606.cfm

It looks like all of the sm mainboards with 606 chipset working only with SATA but without fakeraid.
Nice to hear that FreeBSD 9.1-RC3 support the SAS part.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 19, 2012)

9.1-RELEASE is just around the corner, so if you can wait a few weeks (it should be out by then), then you're good  The last RC is normally almost identical to the release version anyway.

I think the recent infrastructure compromise just delayed the release a little more.

(I personally trust the team enough to immediately take a new -RELEASE into production after a successful test upgrade, because of their very conservative 'release when ready, not when it's time' philosophy, but that's something you should decide for yourself)


----------



## javon (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you both..

I found more information regarding this: FreeBSD newly 9.1 provides kernel driver *isci*(4) which makes devices attached to SCU on this particular board available for OS. The same kernel driver is provided in FreeBSD 8.3 as well.
I will probably wait for the 9.1-RELEASE version.

Jan


----------



## tehnikpc (Nov 22, 2012)

javon said:
			
		

> SSD disk is available but only if it is connected on SATA port.


SATA II or SATA III port?


----------



## javon (Nov 23, 2012)

It's SATA II


----------



## tehnikpc (Nov 24, 2012)

On SSD SATA III Raid 0 connected to SATA III ports will not installed FreeBSD 9?


----------



## Adnako (Apr 30, 2013)

javon said:
			
		

> Thank you both..
> 
> I found more information regarding this: FreeBSD newly 9.1 provides kernel driver *isci*(4) which makes devices attached to SCU on this particular board available for OS. The same kernel driver is provided in FreeBSD 8.3 as well.
> I will probably wait for the 9.1-RELEASE version.
> ...



Hi, Jan. How did it work? I want to buy this motherboard and use it for FreeNAS with SAS drives. Did you test your motherboard with 9.1-RELEASE and maybe 8.3.1?


----------



## javon (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

Yes, it works like a charm


----------



## javon (May 1, 2013)

javon said:
			
		

> Hi,
> yes, it works like a charm



I mean with FreeBSD 9.1 installed. I did not try it with 8.3.1


----------



## Adnako (May 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------

